# 28 October



## wng-2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fresh coating of snow this morning. Sounds like the potential for more tomorrow night.
http://www.wcsh6.com/weather/default.aspx


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

little salting?


----------



## tbone3 (Aug 21, 2011)

i'm supposed to get 4-8 tonight into sunday morning.


Tom


----------



## CHEVYLIFER (Jan 7, 2011)

Looking forward to saturday night to see what it brings. But this morning the roads were really icy and no salt was being put down. The rt1 bypass was solid ice. cars spun out and the truck wouldnt go in a straight line.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Christmas has come early this year!


----------



## rywnygc (Feb 20, 2010)

I just booked my last customer today. Everything is ready to go. I started my sleeping habit change last night. Went to bed at 8 and got up at 3:30. I still have a few fall jobs to get done, but I am ready for the snow. Good luck and best wishes for a productive and safe season to you all!


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought I was ready ,decided to go over the truck one last time and then find out no wipers,
start with the fuse and work my way to the motor and find out its bad.

30 mile drive to town to the part store and no one has it in stock finally find it at a mom and pops auto part store and of course more expensive but had to have it.

The wipers work now for some sleep and some snow and its all golden .


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

roads were wreck filled around here. 2-8 here tomorrow night.. TIME TO KNOCK THE RUST OFF BOYYYS Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

We got our first Plowable event Tuesday night, it sure was nice getting out again. 
Enjoy..........


----------

